# System Error



## beer-b-q (May 30, 2010)

When using IE8 I keep getting this...






Also I tried to access some threads I had bookmarked and it keeps taking me to the forum page and logs me out.  It can't find the threads I had bookmarked apparently...


----------



## abigail4476 (May 30, 2010)

How annoying!  I hate those error pages!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   

Beer BQ, you'll have to redo your bookmarks; (sorry--that's the sad truth! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ) the links you have saved from the old forum may not work. They're supposed to redirect, but I would delete any links that aren't working.  Go directly to where you want to go using forum links and then resave to favorites.  Hope that helps!  

Start by going to www.smokingmeatforums.com and save that address as your main forum link.

If you want to bring up all new posts when you click on your bookmark, go to this link and save it:  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum.php?action=newposts


----------

